# Wednesday Night Meet Up At Brandys



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was a blast last time..but even better hearing about him breaking out in hives from the shrimp juice we left all over the kitchen since he's allergic.

Brandy said this morning he's gonna get more tuna for sashimi. Tomorrow night (wednesday) on Pensacola Beach at his rockin beach house...see you there!

So come on with it. We'll be there a little before 6pm.

Address is 1314 Maldonado Dr. Pnesacola Beach

When you go down the main drag (Via da Luna) turn right (south) on Avenida 22. First street is Maldonado. There house is right on the corner, ahead and to your right. South west corner.

See ya guys there!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me!! See ya there!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

doing the work thing tonight, ya'll have fun


----------

